
Pokemon Go Gets a Huge Revenue Boost - tech_h
http://www.geek.com/games/pokemon-go-gets-a-huge-revenue-boost-thanks-to-halloween-event-1677654/
======
danmeade
It's interesting that a simple themed update can result in a revenue spike, no
update to core functionality, just a few tweaks to the interface. It makes me
wonder in what other applications an update like this can produce similar
results.

------
TeffenEllis
Like a lot of my friends and coworkers, everyone was playing Pokemon Go and
then they weren't.

It's a shame because it gave everyone a chance to be glue to their phones and
be social in public. A game changing update like pokemon battles or PVP would
rekindle my interest immediately.

It's possible these kinds of features are too risky for Nintendo given that
Pokemon Sun and Moon are coming out in just a few weeks.

~~~
danmeade
I think Ninantic's main issue with losing users is with not rolling out
significant enough updates. There's no real sense of achievement in the game,
and so when levels get particularly hard to move on from users lose interest
in the game.

~~~
Ftuuky
The main flaw is the inability to battle other players. The only battles are
in the gyms and it becomes boring or too hard (the only gyms around me are
protected by kids with way too much time in their hands and their pokemons are
too strong for a filthy casual like me).

~~~
sli
The same problem exists in Ingress as well if you live in even a moderately
populated area. Ninantic's core issue (in my mind) is that the longer their
games run, the less approachable they become. They haven't figured out a
solution for Ingress, so I'm skeptical that they'll figure out one for Pokemon
Go.

Granted, Ingress is a little more "hardcore" in the sense that it's not really
focused at a more casual market like the Pokemon franchise generally is.

